# Can you use parchment paper in a toaster oven?



## pacanis (Dec 22, 2013)

I bought some frozen fries for something   I've never made them before. The directions call for placing them on a non-stick baking sheet. One; which I don't have and Two; I want to make them in my TO anyway.
So can I use parchment paper? Something about paper being that close to an electric element just doesn't seem right, regardless if temp is temp.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 22, 2013)

Wipe the pan with a thin coating of oil and stick the paper to the oil.  If it's on the pan rather than sticking up in the air, it won't burn.  Parchment paper usually says what the safe temp is on the box. Something like 450ºF.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 22, 2013)

If I wipe the pan down with oil would I even need the parchment paper?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 22, 2013)

I would.  Cheap insurance.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 22, 2013)

We use aluminum foil for lots of toaster oven uses. We try to reuse it if it's lightly soiled.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 22, 2013)

Okie-dokie.
Thanks


----------



## pacanis (Dec 22, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> We use aluminum foil for lots of toaster oven uses. We try to reuse it if it's lightly soiled.


 
The aluminuum foil I have isn't considered non-stick.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 22, 2013)

I've used parchment paper in my TO.  It darkens a bit, but so far hasn't burned.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 22, 2013)

I just Googled it, too. Popular question.
The responses rage from it says not to on the box, to it's OK in a Breville smart oven, which I have. And you do too, right, Dawg?
hmmm... I think I'm going to go for it.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Dec 22, 2013)

pacanis said:


> The aluminuum foil I have isn't considered non-stick.


it will be if you lightly oil it,as gg said,then pre heat the baking tray/foil combo BEFORE adding the fries.the heat will seal the surface of the fries,on contact & they won't stick.
i've also used parchment in my work top/toaster oven & even at 230c/450f it didn't burn.


----------



## Zagut (Dec 22, 2013)

My parchment paper says safe to 420 F.

 I've used for pizza in a 500 F. oven with no problems.

 I do take it out from under the pizza after only a couple minutes.

 It just makes it easier to get it off the peel onto the stone.

 You should be okay but I'd go with the foil. 


























Still camped out at the Post office waiting for my SASSC.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 22, 2013)

Personally, I would spray the pan that came with the oven with cooking spray, toss in the potatoes, then spray them with the same cooking spray.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 22, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> it will be if you lightly oil it,as gg said,then pre heat the baking tray/foil combo BEFORE adding the fries.the heat will seal the surface of the fries,on contact & they won't stick.
> i've also used parchment in my work top/toaster oven & even at 230c/450f it didn't burn.


 
She didn't say she lightly oiled it first


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 22, 2013)

pacanis said:


> The aluminuum foil I have isn't considered non-stick.



I forgot to mention I spray it with non-stick spray


----------



## pacanis (Dec 22, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I forgot to mention I spray it with non-stick spray


 
That could make a difference! 
They do make a non-stick aluminum foil though and I thought that's what you meant.

I thought the whole thing with baking fries was to get away from using any oil though.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Dec 22, 2013)

pacanis said:


> She didn't say she lightly oiled it first


ha,reading too fast,gg said lightly soiled....derrrrr!!
forgot to say,if you use foil,oil the matt side & use that side for cooking.for some reason the matt side is none stick but the shiny side isn't....and don't forget to pre heat the tray/foil.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 22, 2013)

I'll keep the dull side in mind next time I make a foil pan for the grill. I always use the shiny side and sometimes my potato wedges stick, even with oil. Not to be confused with soil ;^)
At any rate you must have been reading her mind, because she did use oil.


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 22, 2013)

pacanis said:


> If I wipe the pan down with oil would I even need the parchment paper?


No, I shouldn't think so. 

 Not sure about your sort of fries but when I do frozen chips (our sort of fries) or frozen roast potatoes I don't bother oiling the baking sheet/pan as there's generally enough residual oil on them from the factory processing.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 22, 2013)

Pac, a pic of my Tots, cooked at 450 on a piece of parchment paper in my toaster oven, no oil:


----------



## pacanis (Dec 22, 2013)

Yep. The parchment paper "as is" worked out fine. It was less brown and crispy than if I had used if in the gas oven for bread. And the fries weren't half bad either.
And now I know. Thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## Eli_G (Dec 27, 2013)

Why not just use some oil to spray your tray? That should prevent them from sticking on it, no?


----------

